
Ask HN: traditional PPO or HDHP PPO medical plan? - yeukhon
I received a new offer and I am in the process of selecting health benefit. What a boring and sophisticated process.<p>I like the benefit of HSA in HDHP PPO, but the high deductible is kind of a bit bummer.<p>I am single, and I am pretty healthy. I plan to have semi-annual body checkup and getting flue shot every year. For a $1,500 deductible, is HDHP PPO a good plan? How did you decide?<p>Also, are there companies out there use a single insurance provider to cover medical, dental, vision and life insurance for their employees? I am surprised that these days they split into multiple providers (I heard that&#x27;s for cost saving, but it&#x27;s quite a headache). I also wonder if there are companies provide full care and employees simply don&#x27;t pay anything.
======
tomohawk
You can put more than enough pre-tax money into an HSA to cover a $1500
deductable. If at all possible, put in the max allowed HSA, and you'll soon
have money saved you may need in the future if you have an emergency. For
example, we once flew to another state to get the care we needed. Another
thing to look at is the max out of pocket for the plan, and also how extensive
the ppo network is. When you get into a situation where you need medical care
and need to go to a top tier facility, does the ppo network cover it?

Also, don't forget to sign up for long term disability insurance. This
insurance is in many ways more important than health insurance.

~~~
yeukhon
Thanks. I live in NY so Anthem is pretty much the standard here for medical
insurance. I will do some digging.

The long term disability - my understanding is if i sign up now I don't have
to pay taxes on the benefit should I ever need that benefit.

